# What temp. should the sapphire ATi HD 4850 run at idle and crysis?



## pratik2011 (Sep 14, 2011)

What temp. should the sapphire ATi HD 4850 run at idle and crysis?
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp...na&AID=10521304&PID=4176827&SID=1gdpw6rd4nkkw
this is my card


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2011)

^^
Why are you opening multiple threads.


----------



## pratik2011 (Sep 15, 2011)

ok... i m new here  thats why.sorry


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2011)

pratik2011 said:


> What temp. should the sapphire ATi HD 4850 run at idle and crysis?



what temps are you getting?


----------



## pratik2011 (Sep 15, 2011)

i m getting 48c at idle, and 80-90 c at crysis...
is this good>>>>


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ the temp should not cross 80C .

Try these :

1. Clean the card.
2. Try increasing fan speed.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

or, apart from doing the points mentioned above, check the airflow inside your rig.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

When did you purchased your card, temps look just a little bit higher?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

oh, missed another point while posting my previous post. Temperature inside graphics card depends a lot on ambient temperature of the room were you are running your desktop.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 16, 2011)

clean the card and increase the airflow inside your cabinet.how old is you card?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2011)

is the card of single slot design?


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ here's a pic of that card 

*images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompressAll300/14-102-770-02.jpg

from newegg


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks for the pic. he also gave a link that i totally missed


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2011)

which cabinet are you using and how many fans are installed(mention the sizes too)?


----------



## pratik2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

i m using a normal cabinet with 5 80mm fans, 1 top,2 side,1back,one front 
actually its(cabinet modified by me..)


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 18, 2011)

Clean the GPUs HSF, wipe-out n apply TIM...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 18, 2011)

pratik2011 said:


> i m using a normal cabinet with 5 80mm fans, 1 top,2 side,1back,one front
> actually its(cabinet modified by me..)



can you post a couple of pics..?
anyways I think your system needs dusting
and if possible do clean the graphics card too thoroughly


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

@ OP - what temp monitoring app you are using to measure the gpu temp ??


----------



## cgi86 (Sep 19, 2011)

i have a ati 6850 gpu ... my idle temp is 40 c and max it has reached is 65 c during gaming at ultra high settings


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2011)

6850 runs cooler than 4850. BTW, which brand do you have?


----------



## cgi86 (Sep 19, 2011)

MSi HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition OC


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2011)

Great card.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2011)

cgi86 said:


> i have a ati 6850 gpu ... my idle temp is 40 c and max it has reached is 65 c during gaming at ultra high settings



cool temps


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

cgi86 said:


> i have a ati 6850 gpu ... my idle temp is 40 c and max it has reached is 65 c during gaming at ultra high settings



Its OK. You don't need to worry about GPU temperature any more.


----------

